# ABLS versus VDC?



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Guys,

What is the difference between the ABLS (Antilock Braking Limited Slip) and the VDC (Vehicle Dynamic Control). On my 05 NISMO, you can turn off the VDC, but I'm not sure why you would want to... unless you were wanting to hang out the tail on some gravel roads...

My guess is that the VDC is a program that uses the ABLS system to correct the attitude of the the truck in an over/understeer situation.

Or are these two entirely different things? Do the SE and LE models have the VDC switch as well?


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> but I'm not sure why you would want to... unless you were wanting to hang out the tail on some gravel roads...


 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Exactly my man!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## bender031 (Aug 30, 2005)

how I understand it:

VDC - uses sensors to detect oversteer and understeer at speeds and adjusts braking to each wheel and cuts throttle to help the vehicle back on track. (the reason you can turn it off is because if you are stuck or off-roading you dont want it kicking in and robbing power) have you ever spun your wheels with it on? it quickly makes the gas pedal useless because it cuts power. Used to prevent roll overs and sliding off the road. 

ABLS - electronic form of limited slips. uses the abs system to brake a spinning tire and sends power to another tire with traction. this is for traction from a start and at speeds. ABLS does not get turned off when you turn of VDC. you can hear the ABLS kicking in if you spin your tires, it sounds like the abs when braking. sort of a grinding ratcheting sound. 

does that help at all?


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Guys,
> 
> What is the difference between the ABLS (Antilock Braking Limited Slip) and the VDC (Vehicle Dynamic Control)


just FYI, ABLS stands for "active brake limited slip"

not sure about the fronty's, but on the titan's the VDC comes as parts of the big tow and/or off road package, and you can turn it off as posted above. as for the titans if you spin a tire with the VDC on, it really bogs the motor down alot, probably to much IMO.


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Okay, I think I get it now. The VDC can be killed to support wheelin' and gettin' wild. The ABLS is an "always on" function that approximates a true LS differential.

Next time I'm off road, I'll do some comparing of VDC on vs off.

I guess burnouts are out of the question with the VDC on!


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Q-Tip said:


> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: Exactly my man!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


hoo RAAAAAA


----------



## Misery-Tom (Oct 16, 2005)

yessir, burnouts aint gunna happen with the vdc on lol


----------

